# {Q} Is there sim unlock for Verizon galaxy nexus?



## Terl (Jun 15, 2012)

Just wondering?


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

No

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zookii (Jun 24, 2011)

You can get the sim pin and PUK code from vzw.com but that's about it.


----------



## recall (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi if you want to unlock your samsung galaxy nexus from verizon network then visit Superunlockcodes.com here they ask you the imei number of your mobile .Then at last they delvier you code to remove the sim lock in your mobile.


----------



## milan616 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm kind of curious where you would take it. There isn't GSM hardware in the phone to go abroad with, Sprint wouldn't activate it (and doesn't use the SIM slot anyway). Just curious, not attacking!


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

I dont think there's world radios, so until LTE is as widely adopted as 3g it wouldn't be worthwhile.


----------



## Force (Apr 3, 2012)

Different LTE networks use different frequencies anyways, so even with wide LTE adoption, you still won't be able to use it on many other networks at home or abroad.


----------

